# Shared object "libssl.so.6" not found



## pkropf (Jan 21, 2014)

After upgrading to 10.0-RELEASE, I installed the samba36 package. Unfortunately, when trying to run smbget, I receive:


```
Shared object "libssl.so.6" not found, required by "libldap-2.4.so.8"
```

Anyone else see this problem? Any solutions?

Thanks.

- Peter


----------



## pkropf (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like something went sideways on my installation. Running


```
pkg remove openldap-client samba36
```

followed by


```
pkg install samba36
```

cleared up the issue.

- Peter


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD did you have before the upgrade?


----------

